# Block Pop3 access from outside



## rahpmb (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi,

My office email server is Fedora 3 core. My office email users can download mails from our office email server with local ip address and also out side. I want to stop our users to download mails from out side. How I can do this.

Thanks & best regards.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Block the POP email ports in the firewall.


----------

